

Target acquired: Automatically find targets in drone/quadcopter video streams - zionsrogue
http://www.pyimagesearch.com/2015/05/04/target-acquired-finding-targets-in-drone-and-quadcopter-video-streams-using-python-and-opencv/

======
itengelhardt
OMFG... Skynet. :-)

Jokes aside: This is amazing. I guess finding the logo is easy compared to say
a human face, but still. Thanks for the great article!

~~~
zionsrogue
Actually, finding human faces is a little bit easier (or at least comparable)
to finding logos in images. The human face has a standard shape, whereas logos
can be quite different shapes, sizes, and styles. The standard approaches to
human face detection include Haar cascades, HOG + Linear SVM, and now we're
even using deep learning. These techniques could also be applied to the drone
video as well.

------
boaticus
This is great. Now I can build something to chase away boys that come by to
pick up my daughter! The ultimate in Dad-tech.

~~~
itengelhardt
I think that technology has been on sale since the 18th century at a gun shop
near you.

